# No Embyro-but gestational sac and yolk sac?



## tash (Apr 30, 2004)

I had an u/s last Friday and they saw gestational sac and yolk sac and everything looked perfect for a 5w5d pregnancy. They told me to come back yesterday for another look and to see the heartbeat. Went back in and the gestational sac had not grown as much as it should have in 1 week. There was a gestational sac and a yolk sac, but still no embryo. I am going in for a beta draw on Tuesday and yet another u/s next Friday. It seems to me that this is all a huge waste of time. Obviously this is not a viable pregnancy.

The midwife seems to think I could have an ectopic (which doesn't make any sense to me). After doing some reading, I think I'm having a blighted ovum. The only question I have is why do I have a yolk sac? I thought BO's only had an empty gestational sac?

The midwife said that I might miscarry naturally or I might have to have a D&C. I don't want a D&C! I am nursing my 15 month old DD and worry about the affect this will have on her and on my own body.

I know this doesn't make any sense, I'm just desperate for some answers or hope and I'm so upset over the loss of this pregnancy. My betas were doubling and were fantastic (prog had dropped to 15 on the second draw).

Thanks for your support and for listening!


----------



## Elisha (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't want to give you false hope, but I had the same thing early on in my last pregnancy. We went for two ultrasounds--at 5 and 6 weeks--and we're told there was no baby, just a yolk sac and gestational sac. At the 7 week ultrasound--which was to confirm the miscarriage--we saw a beautiful baby with a strong heartbeat. We were told it was a normal healthy pregnancy from then on.

Unfortunately, we did lose our baby this past week (at 14 weeks), but it had nothing to do with the early fears of miscarriage. It was a chromosomal problem.

Again, I don't want to give you false hope, but there is a chance you have a baby, just too small to see the heartbeat yet. I wish the best for you in this pregnancy.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I was told I had a miscarriage at 7 week, then my hcg levels were still doubling, so they suspected an ectopic pregnancy. When I went back in for the ultra sound, there was a little baby with a heart beat. I was so surprised and shocked, and it was a horrible week inbetween. My baby is now 17 months old!

If things don't turn out the way I will be praying they do for you, I would avoid a d&c if possible. Although, this won't effect your milk supply, it can cause damage to your uterus or cervex. I had a d&c before I really knew of that possibility when my 15 month gestation baby was found to have no heartbeat. I also felt that the d&c caused a lot of emotional issues and added to how surreal losing a baby can really be. There is something just not right about going into the hospital pregnant, going to sleep for 1 hr and waking up without your baby, that is just horrible. I really wish I had delivered my baby!

I am sending you support and strength to get through the week. and I will be praying that everything turns out OK.


----------



## mama2four (Jan 16, 2005)

I went through something similar 2years ago. At the time I did alot of research concerning how much the sac should grow in a given time period, at what size sac the embryo should be visible, ect ect. It was really difficult though bcs after all that research I was 99% sure that the pregnancy wasnt viable. http://www.obgyn.net/english/pubs/fe...icDemise.ppt#1

This powerpoit presentation was very helpful to me. I really hope things turn out well with you.....


----------

